# you almost beat it



## danalto

Salve, ragazzi!  Sempre Prison Break. Non riesco a levarmi dalla testa l'idiom _beat it_ (che ovviamente qui non c'entra nulla...)
Si sta parlando di un dispositivo super protetto (una sorta di database con informazioni molto importanti) che Michael stava per rubare, ma all'ultimo momento è scattato il sistema di allarme...

Pad Man: 
The best minds in the world designed the security system and you, almost beat it. Frustration must be killing you. You blew it.
Pad Man:    Le migliori menti di questo mondo hanno progettato il sistema di sicurezza e tu l’hai quasi (superato???). La frustrazione ti starà divorando. Hai perso.


----------



## baldpate

you almost _beat _it = you almost _defeated _it.

sconfitto ???


----------



## danalto

baldpate said:


> you almost _beat _it = you almost _defeated _it.
> 
> sconfitto ???


Non credo si possa usare sconfiggere, in questo caso.
Provo con un po' di sinonimi, ma nessuno di questo mi sembra giusto!
_Vincere, debellare, battere..._


----------



## leenico

Le migliori menti di questo mondo hanno progettato il sistema di sicurezza e tu l’hai quasi risoluto??? Che ne pensi Danni?


----------



## hulot

Decifrato/risolto/azzeccato/centrato?


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

leenico said:


> Le migliori menti di questo mondo hanno progettato il sistema di sicurezza e tu l’hai quasi risoluto??? Che ne pensi Danni?


Doesn't work very well in this context. You solve crosswords, not security systems.

Scavalcato? Aggirato? Beffato?


----------



## MStraf

I love "beffato"!


----------



## Danieloid

In un dialogo non potrebbe starci _fregato_?


----------



## danalto

Carino, *beffato*! 
Sì, Dani, *fregato *ci starebbe tutto, ma non va bene per questo personaggio.

Avrei trovato altri due verbi adatti (credo) 
*elidere *e *neutralizzare*.
Forse *neutralizzare *potrebbe andar bene...


----------



## Memimao

L'hai quasi _sforato_

My try


----------



## danalto

Memimao said:


> L'hai quasi _sforato_
> 
> My try


I don't really get it...


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Memimao said:


> L'hai quasi s_forato_


Probably you meant this.


----------



## Memimao

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Probably you meant this.


 

Intendevo _penetrare/andare oltre._ Cosa funziona meglio _forare_ o _sforare_ o nessuno dei due?


----------



## coeurdenids

Can you use truffare or ingannare, or is that just for people? Or maybe just vincere?


----------



## VolaVer

danalto said:


> Non credo si possa usare sconfiggere, in questo caso.
> Provo con un po' di sinonimi, ma nessuno di questo mi sembra giusto!
> _Vincere, debellare, battere..._


Di primo acchito ho pensato a "l'hai quasi vinto",
però forse "*battuto*" è il migliore di tutti.

EDIT: O "scavalcato", come dice Nicholas.


----------



## MStraf

"Neutralizzato" potrebbe andare bene, ma direi che non "suona" bene come traduzione di "you beat it" in quanto troppo formale, per questo motivo mi piace "_beffato_", che secondo me suona molto bene in questo contesto.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Memimao said:


> Intendevo _penetrare/andare oltre._ Cosa funziona meglio _forare_ o _sforare_ o nessuno dei due?


Forare can mean to perforate or to break, which may fit in this case (although I wouldn't use it).
Sforare means to exceed a limit, like a budget limit or a time limit. Doesn't sound well here.



coeurdenids said:


> Can you use truffare or ingannare, or is that just for people? Or maybe just vincere?


Ingannare, to cheat, yes, but it has a slightly different meaning hasn't it?
Truffare only applies to people, either directly or indirectly. Truffare la banca , truffare il Sistema (nel senso di società) , but truffare un computer .


----------



## coeurdenids

Proviamo "smantellare" oppur "smontare"?


----------



## Alan7075

Io userei hackerato:



> Pad Man:
> The best minds in the world designed the security system and you, almost beat it. Frustration must be killing you. You blew it.
> Pad Man:    Le migliori menti di questo mondo hanno progettato il sistema di sicurezza e tu l’hai quasi *hackerato*. La frustrazione ti starà divorando. Hai perso.                                                                                                __________________


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

coeurdenids said:


> Proviamo "smantellare" oppur "smontare"?


Non si può dire che manchi di tenacia 

The best minds in the world designed the security system and you, almost beat it.
The best minds in the world designed the security system and you, almost dismantled it.

Sono sinonimi in inglese?

One thing is to beat/win it: semplicemente ci passi attraverso: forare, bucare, penetrare, vincere, beffare, neutralizzare, ecc..
One thing is to get around it: ingannare, aggirare, scavalcare, ecc..
One thing is to destroy it: smantellare, distruggere, ecc..
One thing is to decipher it: decifrare, hackerare, risolvere, ecc..

They all can go depending on the context but the original doesn't give me the idea that they annihilated the system; it's not even sure it's a computer security system, rather than a physical security system.


----------



## coeurdenids

The meaning of "beat" here in English is much broader, not in the sense of defeat, but in the sense of "outsmarted". So maybe you can work with that. I give up!


----------



## danalto

coeurdenids said:


> The meaning of "beat" here in English is much broader, not in the sense of defeat, but in the sense of "outsmarted". So maybe you can work with that. I give up!


That's right! You explained it much better than me!


----------



## london calling

Sì, il senso è battere in astuzia (lo so, Dani, il sync non permette!).
Qui si usa "fare" per dire una cosa del genere (ma non so se è regionale):

gliel'hai quasi fatta (?)


----------



## danalto

london calling said:


> Sì, il senso è battere in astuzia (lo so, Dani, il sync non permette!).
> Qui si usa "fare" per dire una cosa del genere (ma non so se è regionale):
> 
> gliel'hai quasi fatta (?)


Gliel'hai quasi fatta può significare sia "ci sei quasi riuscito" (a fare una certa cosa) oppure "sei quasi riuscito a fregare quella persona"...
Due significati opposti, come puoi vedere!


----------



## london calling

danalto said:


> Gliel'hai quasi fatta può significare sia "ci sei quasi riuscito" (a fare una certa cosa) oppure "sei quasi riuscito a fregare quella persona"...
> Due significati opposti, come puoi vedere!


Perchè, fregare una persona non vuol dire batterla in astuzia, in un certo senso?


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

danalto said:


> Gliel'hai quasi fatta può significare sia "ci sei quasi riuscito"


In questo caso personalmente uso "ce l'hai fatta", "gliel'hai fatta" mi suona arcaico...



> oppure "sei quasi riuscito a fregare quella persona"


Esatto! Persona!


----------



## london calling

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Esatto! Persona!


Quindi, possiamo usarlo solo riferito ad essere viventi? 
Ma non parli mai con la macchina o con la lavatrice come fossero delle persone?

E a proposito, da queste parti _ce l'hai fatta_ e _gliel'hai fatta_ hanno due significati diversi...si vede che _gliel'hai fatta_ è un regionalismo, come sospettavo.

Sorry, I can't think of anything else (but if I do I'll let you know).... 

Edit: nella sfida storica fra il computer Big Blue e Kasparov, in italiano si dice che il computer ha _battuto_ Kasparov (come qualcuno aveva già suggerito). D'accordo, qui è al contrario, ma è pur sempre una sfida uomo-macchina....


----------



## danalto

Nicholas the Italian said:


> In questo caso personalmente uso "ce l'hai fatta", "gliel'hai fatta" mi suona arcaico...
> 
> 
> Esatto! Persona!


Ho spiegato (nel thread più su) che secondo me hanno significati diversi!

Ad ogni modo, ecco come avrei messo:

*GENERALE     
**Le migliori menti del mondo hanno progettato quel sistema di sicurezza e tu…l’hai quasi neutralizzato! La frustrazione ti starà divorando…Hai fatto cilecca.*


----------



## beauxyeux

Le migliori menti di questo mondo hanno progettato il sistema di sicurezza e *tu stavi per fargliela in barba*. Ti sentirai maledettamente fustrato... Hai fatto cilecca.


----------



## kan3malato

Howdy.
How about "...violato"?
Non e comunemente usato "violare il sistema informatico/ di sicurezza"?


----------

